# Used TT depreciation



## CarRedFish (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi all

It has taken me a week to register and post a question because the activation email just would not come through to gmail?!

I am considering a major upgrade of car from VW polo 1.6 TDI that I bought new and had just over 4 years. I'm ok with the depreciation I've had and the rough cost of my deposit and payments has been £200pm - i now need to hand the car back under pcp

I don't really want to buy new again because it only works for me if I keep a car 4 years but this time I quite like the idea of only having something for 2 years.

Therefore, buying a used car seems to be the best way to go in order to try beat the large depreciation in the first 1-3 years.

My question really is if the mk3 TT can be bought used, let's say 2016 plate and keeping it for 2 years and losing around £200pm in depreciation is realistic?

Has anyone bought a mk3 used and then part ex in 24 months time calculated the loss?

I am hoping buying used will allow me to get a "better" car for the same money.

I would be doing 10k miles a year and looking at auto trader there seems to be a lot on the market under 20k for 2016 sport.

Would I be better off buying an s line or black edition at more like £25k - would the depreciation be more, less or the same?

Last question is what sort of wiggle room do main dealers give on used? I'm used to buying new where it's fairly easy to get 10% off list price but no idea about used!

Fuel I haven't yet decided.

Any tips?


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Can't really comment on all your queries but I can give you an example of my experience with pcp/Audi finance and how the monthlies worked for me..

I ended up buying a new factory TTS over 3 years which worked for my budget.
To compare there was a used TTS (6 months old) which was actually ending up more expensive via the Audi finance route.
I also think the finance interest is more for used PCP route.

In my factory order case... I can NOW (Less than a year on) sell it and actually not loose anything as the discount I received on a factory order is almost on par with the depreciation to date.

its what works for your budget at the end of the day.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

That will be ignoring the deposit I assume.


----------



## MartynWhiteley (Sep 30, 2006)

New TT's seem to be suffering quite badly at the moment in depreciation.

Whilst I was waiting for my new TTS to arrive, I noticed a 6 month old one with 3,000 miles on it gradually be reduced from £38,000 to £33,000 before it sold, and that was a car that would have listed at over £47,000 with the spec it had.

Despite paying £37,500 for mine new (an £8,000 discount off list) I'd be lucky to get £29,500 for it in 12 months time, and maybe £24,000 for it after 2 years/ 20,000 miles (the Audi guarantee is £22K).

From then on, it will hold its price very well, maybe only a couple of grand in the 3rd year, and a grand a year after that.

So I'll likely lose about £14,000 in two years (an astonishing £22K against list!).

Assuming £14K, then that's pushing £600 a month for the first two years (for a TTS)

For years 3 and 4, maybe £200 a month is realistic, the way way the depreciation graph goes, I doubt spec makes much difference in reality.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But that's due to Audi offering large discounts on new cars, that just pushes all used prices down too.
It's hard to answer, history is no gauantee of future trends.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

TerryCTR said:


> That will be ignoring the deposit I assume.


This is true.. Still I reckon I could claw back a little from that too.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

From a private sale route for sure but how the market is these days selling a car of that value isn't easy I find.


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

Now is a good time to buy a used Mk3 TT as they seem to have dipped in price quite a bit recently. I suspect it's because they've now been on sale for 3-years there is suddenly an influx coming onto the market. Lots to choose from for sub £20k now. Look at the price of late Mk2s for an indication on likely depreciation


----------



## CarRedFish (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks all

I agree it seems like a good time to buy used - I'm thinking the sweet spot is 2 years old and keep it for minimum 2 years - That will give you benefit of manufacturers final year warranty and miss most of the depreciation.

Just need to find a good price now 

One more thing i thought was will there likely be better deals in March with people part-exing?


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

MartynWhiteley said:


> New TT's seem to be suffering quite badly at the moment in depreciation.
> 
> Whilst I was waiting for my new TTS to arrive, I noticed a 6 month old one with 3,000 miles on it gradually be reduced from £38,000 to £33,000 before it sold, and that was a car that would have listed at over £47,000 with the spec it had.
> 
> ...


Count yourself lucky you didnt buy a new M3 or M4 last year - BMW offered 0% finance in November and December, there are people have have lost fortunes in the first year, a £65K last year will be worth 45K this year  that's one of the main reasons I came back to Audi - they do depreciate like most cars but there are just some times that are better to buy than others.

I would look around at some of the two year lease deals, there are some pretty good deals from the likes of Stable and other leasing companies on the MK3.


----------

